# What are the requirements for maternity leave?



## Marmar12 (Oct 30, 2022)

Ever since I transferred I havent been getting my 36+ hours like I used to. This target seems to be short on hours. I never complained because Im pregnnat but Ive heard in order to qualify we need to be full time? Is that true? i have been working there for over a year already.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 30, 2022)

Welcome! Transferring to another store, can make you start over. The mgt doesn't know you. Go to target pay & benefits for info. You don't have to be full time to qualify.


----------



## SigningLady (Oct 30, 2022)

To qualify for paid family leave, you need to have been working for 12+ months and average minimum 20-25 hours.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 30, 2022)

It also may depend on the state you live in.  I think California has pregnancy disability leave that is more liberal in terms of qualification.


----------

